# Best looking man and woman on earth



## ExtremeE (Dec 11, 2005)

So, there are plenty of hot woman everywhere but I think that Beyone is number 1.
She's so HOOOOOOOT!!!! Man....
There are plenty of other hot girls but I can't think of them right now. 
P.S I find Jessica Alba extremely overrated.

And the hottest man...hmmm..

I'm not gay but I absolutley love the way Cristiano Ronaldo looks. I think he's just perfect looking.

However, these are just celebrities. There are beatiful people everywhere in the world.
You can see them in school, at work, on the beach, in the club etc.

I'm usually not so big on celebrities. There's just something about them...I dunno.
I like regular girls better for some reason...


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

Celebrity wise I'd probably throw Monica Bellucci and Jude Law at you. Jude Law has his flaws like having a receding hairline so I guess he's not exactly perfection, but he's the one guy who makes me think 'Wow, I want to sodomise him' whenever I see him. I have, however, seen better looking examples than each gender in real life, so I suppose it's not technically correct.


----------



## emptybottle (Jan 3, 2005)

Please no one say Brangelina uke


----------



## person86 (Aug 10, 2006)

Brangelina!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

You know, 95% of celebrities look like normal people when they aren't wearing makeup.


----------



## ExtremeE (Dec 11, 2005)

Njodis said:


> You know, 95% of celebrities look like normal people when they aren't wearing makeup.


Athletes?

BTW, great avatar

Me = a huge Full House fan..

Although I really hate the real Bob Saget. What a jackass.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol - Cristiano Ronaldo had his teeth redone. They're not real.

I'd say Jennifer Aniston - I feel bad that she has had trouble with men. 
Reese Witherspoon is pretty.....moreso now that she dumped that cheater Ryan Phillippe.

For guys, I don't know.....Matthew McConaughey maybe, NOT Brad Pitt and NOT Tom Cruise. I don't keep track of that stuff. :lol


----------



## ExtremeE (Dec 11, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> :lol - Cristiano Ronaldo had his teeth redone. They're not real.


Wow, didn't know that.. That's weird. What were his teeth like and when did he fix them? 
Got any pictures of him with his real teeth?
This is...like shocking..
But I still think he's the best looking man because he's my favorite player and all. :yes


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

jennifer love hewitt. yum!


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

shnjb said:


> So, there are plenty of hot woman everywhere but I think that Beyone is number 1.
> She's so HOOOOOOOT!!!! Man....
> There are plenty of other hot girls but I can't think of them right now.
> P.S I find Jessica Alba extremely overrated.
> ...


I saw Beyonce on Punk'd and after that I found her more attractive than previously. She seemed like a genuinely nice good person.

Jessica Alba on the other hand don't know anything about besides her looks. I think Jessica Alba is cute. She's got a cute figure. Something about her figure just looks young and healthy; she is young so that probably makes no sense but whatever.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Scarlett Johansson. I can't believe she's let Justin Timberlake have sex with her. Her breasts deserve better than that.

Man? Uh, Jonathan Rhys-Meyers, I guess. He has a tendency to look weird at times, but that's fine with me.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Drella said:


> Scarlett Johansson. I can't believe she's let Justin Timberlake have sex with her. Her breasts deserve better than that.


LMAO!!!!!


----------



## emptybottle (Jan 3, 2005)

Drella said:


> Scarlett Johansson. I can't believe she's let Justin Timberlake have sex with her. Her breasts deserve better than that.


I consider Justin a total upgrade from those douchebags Jared Leto and Josh Hartnett.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

I've always liked Anna Kournikova... I have a thing for Russian girls.


----------



## conanlover (Oct 24, 2005)

Adriana Lima :yes 

Best looking man? Eh... not sure.


----------



## Redefine (Jan 11, 2005)

conanlover said:


> Adriana Lima :yes


I agree, the first time I saw her in one of those VS commercials, I was like "OMFG who IS that?". Wow, she is so hot.

As for guys, I think you can agree on this one...

Conan O'Brien. The guy is a god.


----------



## conanlover (Oct 24, 2005)

drive-to-the-hoop said:


> conanlover said:
> 
> 
> > Adriana Lima :yes
> ...


I agree with everything you just said. :lol Conan's hot but mostly because of his humor. lol


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

emptybottle said:


> Drella said:
> 
> 
> > Scarlett Johansson. I can't believe she's let Justin Timberlake have sex with her. Her breasts deserve better than that.
> ...


Jared Leto once shook my hand so he's ok. I hate Josh Hartnett though.

The idea that she's upgraded anything is an absolute joke. When she was having that heroic elevator ride with Benicio, do you think she imagined that in a few short years she'd be voluntarily performing sexual acts on some mincing boyband leader?

The fact that she is dating Justin is worse than ten Holocausts. She is taking Britney's and Cameron Diaz's sloppy thirds, it's a f**king outrage. When I meet her and am given the inevitable offer of sex I will refuse.


----------



## Maike (Sep 29, 2004)

Johnny Depp definitely and Cristiano Ronaldo is lovely!!!!

As for women there are so many out there, I'd have to think about that one..


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

Sarah Brightman is the most beautiful woman in my eyes and she sings like an angel.









and best man is the guy in my avatar, :nw Mike Patton!*salivates profusly*


----------



## Redefine (Jan 11, 2005)

We definately need more pictures in this thread...









Adriana Lima :eek









Conan: the man of the hour

edit: watch this video and you'll see what I mean.
http://www.noob.us/humor/supermodel-izabel-goulart-on-the-conan-obrien-show/


----------



## Thunder (Nov 5, 2003)

These two:


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: re: Best looking man and woman on earth*



drive-to-the-hoop said:


> We definately need more pictures in this thread...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh. My. God.


----------



## Ellie87 (Aug 3, 2005)

Best looking man? Tom Brady. Although I think Ashton Kutcher is really cute too.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Ashton Kutcher may be cute but he comes across as a bit of an ***.


----------



## Beetlebum (Sep 24, 2006)

*Rachel Weisz.*










Perfection. :boogie


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

soledad o'brien, obviously.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Catherine Zeta Jones. :nw

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Hushed*Girl (Dec 29, 2006)

I think Alessandra Ambrosio is the most beautiful woman, right next to Adriana Lima. I not sure about men though.


----------



## Redefine (Jan 11, 2005)

*Re: re: Best looking man and woman on earth*



Hushed*Girl said:


> I think Alessandra Ambrosio is the most beautiful woman, right next to Adriana Lima. I not sure about men though.


Oh yea, that girl Alessandra is smoking hot. Shes probably hotter than Adriana as of right now. For me though, not even she can compare to Adriana when she was in her prime. I mean just look at those eyes... :eek


----------



## Maike (Sep 29, 2004)

and the best looking girl - kate moss - probably not these days but she was always hands down my fave model and she has so many diff looks

http://haarmode.typepad.com/photos/unca ... temoss.jpg

http://www.mi-direccion.com/supermodelo ... e_moss.jpg

http://www.cherryflava.com/cherryflava/ ... slarge.jpg

im probably more obsessed with kate than I am with johnny depp!


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Drella said:


> Scarlett Johansson. I can't believe she's let Justin Timberlake have sex with her. Her breasts deserve better than that.
> .


Those big, pillowy, milky breasts....mmmm. Oh sorry.

Now Justin is with Jessica Biel who is even hotter than Scarlett IMO. Lucky *******. 
The dude looks so gay, I don't know what they see in that lil' turd.


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

> IMO shes too plain looking.


soledad has natural beauty. she can look plain and still be beautiful, unlike most of the women mentioned on this thread.


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

adriana lima , avril lavigne and chad murray , david beckham


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Hottest Guy - Patrick Stump of FOB (He's so hot)

http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b266/ ... esized.jpg

http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f346/ ... 739145.jpg

Hottest Girl - Amy Lee of Evanescence

http://musica.lospettacolo.it/gallery/amy%20lee.jpg


----------



## Swiftwind (Feb 5, 2005)

Hottest man...? DEFINITELY Ian Somerhalder! :nw Those blue eyes.. :mushy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

shnjb said:


> millenniumman75 said:
> 
> 
> > :lol - Cristiano Ronaldo had his teeth redone. They're not real.
> ...


Cristiano has his flaws like the rest of us. .


----------



## tewstroke (Feb 18, 2006)

Gael Garcia Bernal is a gorgeous man.

























P.S. Justin Timberlake annoys the crap out of me for some reason and now Scarlet is starting to annoy me as well.


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

my friend paul. 









and hugh jackman.. if were talking about celebs

I just watched price and prejudice, I think keira knightley is beautiful


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Njodis said:


> You know, 95% of celebrities look like normal people when they aren't wearing makeup.


Yeah, normal people with a Bently and a mansion.


----------



## stephanie-s (Jan 16, 2007)

I couldn't only choose one, so I picked many. 
*WOMEN:*
Rachel Leigh Cook http://images.art.com/images/products/regular/10045000/10045731.jpg

Mischa Barton http://www.delight.com/photos/uncategorized/mischabarton.jpg

Natasha Henstridge 
http://www.imdb.com/gallery/ss/0190138/Ss/0190138/8?path=pgallery&path_key=Henstridge, Natasha

Rachel Hurd-Wood

http://www.imdb.com/gallery/ss/0396...html?path=pgallery&path_key=Hurd-Wood, Rachel

*MEN*

Kurt Cobain http://ele87.altervista.org/immagini/p_famosi/kurt_cobain.jpg

Ashton Kutcher http://www.imdb.com/gallery/ss/0391...g.html?path=pgallery&path_key=Kutcher, Ashton

Tom Welling 
http://www.poster.net/smallville/smallville-tom-welling-3700947.jpg

Johnny Depp 
http://www.malesuperstars.com/featured/Johnny_Depp/Johnny_Depp020.jpg

Actually there are so many other hot people, but I can't write the whole list of my favorites. It would take 3 pages at least :lol


----------



## shygirlxx (Sep 7, 2006)

I don't know about best looking man, because personality means alot to me... and if theyre nice looking, most of the time they have bad personalities.
But for the females, Katharine McPhee. Seriously, gorgeous! I'd love to look like her.


----------



## Failure (Feb 4, 2007)

I agree that Adriana Lima is one of the best looking women if not the best at least for celeberties. I've seen beter looking girls (this is going to sound terrible, but it's true heh) when i was doing some work near the local higschool or when i go to the movie theater.

Not best looking but... I also like Charlie Laine (porn star :afr ) i think shes pretty good looking, at least the few pictures i've seen of her.


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

i know i voted soledad o brien....and i stand by that vote.

alison stewart on msnbc is pretty hot too.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

emptybottle said:


> I consider Justin a total upgrade from those douchebags Jared Leto and Josh Hartnett.


 :eek I love Jared Leto. He's the best looking man and Angelina Jolie is the best looking woman. To me anyway. They have the perfect look, both of them. :nw


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

i love chad murrays looks i think if i would look like him i wouldnt have sa , even i would have sa somehow i wouldnt be depressed. i would have agirlfriend and i would try to be an actor.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

The guy in my avatar, Ioan Gruffudd. And of course he has that beautiful accent :mushy


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

i always wanted to look like mexican singer alejandro fernandez. in a non-sexual/non-atracted-to/non-gay way, he is pretty good looking
























if i had an idol, i suppose this would be him


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

I think Sarah Silverman is friggin cute. I also think she's funny, which makes me like her more. And on top of that, she's jewish, which makes the thought of her all the more exciting lol.



















omg i want to bite her. rrrrrrrr rrr rr rrrrrrrr

http://cache.eonline.com/Gossip/Awful/Daily2006/Images/lh.silverman.sarah.030906.jpg


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Sarah is sexy.

The singer of the Pussycat Dolls is gorgeous:


----------



## mayblue (Oct 1, 2005)

GraceLikeRain said:


> The guy in my avatar, Ioan Gruffudd. And of course he has that beautiful accent :mushy


I like him too. He was really cute on Horatio Hornblower.


----------



## justlistening (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: re: Best looking man and woman on earth*



Gumaro said:


> *in a non-sexual/non-atracted-to/non-gay way*, he is pretty good looking


I don't believe you unless you have the _I'm straight_ tattoo on your wrist. Yeah, I have _the _tattoo ... on my left wrist of course, cause duh, everybody knows that the right side is the gay side!

And if you guys wanna see the most beautiful girl, go to this link and press 'afspelen' under the girl who is lying in the grass. :mushy


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: re: Best looking man and woman on earth*



justlistening said:


> Gumaro said:
> 
> 
> > *in a non-sexual/non-atracted-to/non-gay way*, he is pretty good looking
> ...


honestly i had that tattoo but it fell off. i have tiny wrists, doncha know


----------

